# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  7 marsi - Mësuesi(a) juaj i/e preferuar

## Lioness

Po flisja sot ne telefon me mamin dhe po diskutonim rreth disa mesuesve te mi ne tete-vjecare.  

Nga ajo bisede me lindi ideja e kesaj teme.  

Do te kisha deshire qe ne kete teme anetaret e forumit te shkruanin per mesuesin/mesuesen qe u ka lene me shume mbresa, apo qe ka ndikuar me shume tek ju ne formimin si individe dhe si nxenes.  Mesuesit (profesoret) mund te jene te cdo niveli, dmth qe nga fillorja deri ne shkolle te larte.  Gjithashtu, studentet qe kane studiuar jashte, mund te shkruajne per profesoret e huaj.  

Diskutim te mbare.

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Po ti ta kishe filluar vete e para  :buzeqeshje: 
Jo per gje,por ju te te Qeverise,na jepni zemer dhe ne masave te gjera te popullit.
Une do mendohem dhe do shkruaj  :Lulja3:

----------


## Lioness

> Po ti ta kishe filluar vete e para 
> Jo per gje,por ju te te Qeverise,na jepni zemer dhe ne masave te gjera te popullit.
> Une do mendohem dhe do shkruaj


Snow~Drop, ke te drejte, duhet te kisha shkruar vete e para.  

E vetmja arsye qe nuk shkruajta eshte se kam pasur shume mesues/mesuese qe me kane lene mbresa, dhe eshte veshtire te zgjedhesh. (Per me teper, mami eshte mesuese per vete, keshtu qe kam respekt te vecante per ate profesion.)

Po filloj me (ndoshta kliche) mesuesen e fillores.  Si njeri dhe si mesuese ishte e pakrahasueshme.  Klasa jone ishte e zgjedhur me kokrra (si i thone) sepse benim matematike eksperimentale (ishim ne, dhe nje tjeter nje vit para nesh me duket.)  Ndersa fillorja ne Vlore ishte mbasdite, ne ishim paradite.  Mbaj mend shume gjera nga ato kater vite, por me kujtohet nje rast i vecante.  

Luajtem ne 15 min pothuajse gjithe klasa (me duket me perjashtim te dy vajzave) ... s'me kujtohet tani emri i lojes, puuuuu na kalbi trute emigracioni, por di qe na doli shkuma lol.  Kur u kthyem ne klase ishim te gjithe uje (mbytur ne djerse.)  Mesuesja mori vizoren (prej druri) lol dhe na hyri te gjitheve me rradhe.  Pastaj kishim dituri, dhe filloi te ngrinte nxenesit me te mire ... kater te gjitheve ne regjister  :perqeshje: .  Na mbajti deri pasdite vone, pas mesimit, te lexonim gjithe kapitullin, dhe na pyeti serish dhe kuptohet ... 10 ne regjister, lol.  Erdhen prinderit ne shkolle se u bene merak, por kur moren vesh cfare kishte ndodhur, ca nga ne hengrem dru prape ne shtepi (por sic i thone ketu, with good cause, lol.)  

Mbi cdo gje, vleresoj pa mase durimin, punen e saj me secilin nga ne vecanerisht.  Dhe nuk ishte e lehte, ishim shume veta, dhe duke pasur parasysh familjet (mesuesish, inxhinieresh, oficere, doktore etj) ishim te llastuar, kokeforte per qamet.  Baza qe na dha te gjitheve pa perjashtim ishte e pacmueshme, shumica prej nesh mbaruan universitetin ne Shqiperi apo jashte.  

Fatkeqesisht, nuk e di ku ndodhet tani.  Dikush me tha vite me pare qe iku ne Greqi ne vitet 90-te.  Sikur ta dija ku ndodhej, do t'i shkruaja, dhe ta falenderoja nga zemra per gjithcka qe beri per mua (dhe te tjere), per gjithcka qe me dhuroi ato kater vjet.  Per doren qe i zgjati nje femije dhe e mesoi te "ecte" drejt dijes, drejt diturise, drejt drites.  Per supin ku u mbeshtetem shume prej nesh.  Per ngrohtesine e nje prindi te dyte.  Per familjen qe krijoi.  Per ashpersine dhe butesine e saj.  Per forcen qe na dha te enderrojme per dicka me te mire.  Per krahet qe na dha te fluturojme drejt jetes.  Per  ... per njeriun qe ishte dhe qe na beri ... i jam thellesisht mirenjohese.

----------


## cikita

shume teme e bukur kjo doja ta hapja dhe vete...

ja ti marr me rradhe!

fillore

albana hoxholli -mesuese kryeveper
8- vjecare -bashkim skendo presor matematike dhe behije mesuesja letersise
gjimnaz- mesuesja e historise dhe e letersie the best one -djana
fakultet- mirjan ylli ( arkeologji) 

keto ishin!!!
mirupafshim

----------


## luka21

Mesuesja e edukimit fizik apo nuk kishte nje trup.......................................

----------


## bunny

teme shum e bukur  :buzeqeshje: 

Hmm une kam bere vetem deri ne klasen e 5te ne shqiperi kshq nuk me kujtohet ndonje ne vecanti.

Por ketu ku jam, mbas 8vjecares (GCSEs) ben 2 vjet para Universitar (A-Level) ne vitin e pare (AS-Level) kam pasur nje mesuese qe me te vertete ishte shum special. 
Ajo ishte mesuesja e Literatures Angleze, kur jepte mesim, e kishte me aq pasion- saqe mund te rrija gjithe diten ne klasen e saj. Si fillim nuk isha aq e sigurte per kete lende qe zgjodha te beja si (A-Level) pasi u fuste shum thelle ne Literaturen Angleze- por ajo me beri te besoja ne vetevete- edhe e bera per 2 vjet, ku me te vertete e kam shijuar- mesova shum per disa shkrimtare Angleze, qe mbase kurre nuk do i mesoja  :shkelje syri: 
Kur beme provimet finale- ajo erdhi para provimit edhe na uroj 'good luck' une ngaqe isha shum nervoze edhe ajo aty- mu mbushen syte me lot  :i ngrysur: . ...

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Zakonisht mbresa lene me shume mesueset e 8-vjecares me pas ne gjimnaz mesueset kujdestare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dardajan

Kishim  nje  profesor  Fizike  ne  polikum   qe  shkonte  me  biciklet  nga  21  dhjetori  tek  polikumi  ke  treni  se  i  kishte  orret  ca  ketu  e  ca  atje  Gramoz  Cuci me  duket  e  quanin,  dhe  kujtoj  qe  nje  dit  erdhi  me  pese  minuta  vonese  dhe  nuk  gjeti  njeri  ne  klase  pasi  te  gjith  hikem  dhe  u  ulem  ke  stolat  e  lulishtes se  21   dhjetorit  tham  se  ja  hudhem  kur  shofim  ate  me  biciklet  erdhi  aty    nejti  pak  me ne  pastaj  na  tha  vrap  te  gjith  ne  klase  tani  dhe  here  tjeter  me  prisni  ne  klase  dhe  jo  ketu.

Me  vone  ky  profesor  u  be  drejtor  i  gjimnazit  Qemal  Stafa

----------


## donna76

me shume mbresa me kane lene ato qe me kane folur ose goditur me ndonje cekth ne koke
kam lexuar diku qe eshte normale qe ne kujtojme me shume mesuesit qe na kane lene "shenja" edhe negative  ,po truri jone i memorizon me mire 

bera nje provim isha klase e katert,sa i bie te isha 11 vjece ,kam zgjidhur nje problem ne matematike,isha e vetmja qe e kisha bere mire
levdatat s'mbaronin,dhe une u cudita se ne matematike s'kam qene asnjehere gjeni

kaloi ca kohe dhe u ktheva ne hapat e mija...me thote kjo me nje cekth ne koke
"u dehe nga sukseset ti"  a mortja mua isha 11 vjece

----------


## goldian

mesuesja e letersise 
ajo ishte mesuese e kompletuar me te gjitha
ku e merr ta kem serish mesuese
kukull fare

----------


## FierAkja143

Mr. Sakelariadis...se di a e ka patur ndo nje nga ju kte  :shkelje syri:

----------


## hope31

mesuesja e anglishtes dhe e matematikes ne shkolle te mesme

asnjehere nuk merzitesha ne oren e mesimit qe zhvillonin ato
te qarta ne shpjegim
te thjeshta dhe shume te qeta
te komunikueshme me nxenesin

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Shkolle fillore shoku kisha - Haxhirenë! Klas mesuse megjithse e rrept pak po hec ma  :buzeqeshje: . MR WHITTE qe me futi ne gjak pasionin per gjuhen Angleze (GCSE).
Me shume ishim si shok, futboll ai futboll une, arte marciale une arte marciale ai  :buzeqeshje:  biles dhe tani e takoj pim ndonje birr bashk. A-level Mr Illingworth (English AS-A-LEVEL) - Cool geezer fare, aq shume shoqeri krijova me kete mesus sa dhe ne shtepi me ftoi...

Tani tiqe mos e kput - Ne Universitet sta din as emrin ....

----------


## babybell

Ne gjimnaz dua ti bej nje homazh mesuese Lumes se letersise: njeri me bote e me kulture. Sikur te ishin te gjitha si ajo!

nga ana tjeter dua te permend nje mesuese qe me ka lene mbresat me te keqija te gjthe ciklit tim shkollor ne shqiperi. Femer me e degjeneruar nuk behet: Natasha Ymeri e matematikes. kam sh qejf qe ta lexoje kete post nqse ka mesuar te perdori internetin shushka. lol

----------


## Zemrushja

Profesori qe me ka lene me shume mbresa ka qene Genc Ruli ish Ministri i Financave i cili na ka dhene lenden Kontabiliteti Financiar.. Akoma me ka mbetur ne mendje shpjegimi i tij

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> Ne gjimnaz dua ti bej nje homazh mesuese Lumes se letersise: njeri me bote e me kulture. Sikur te ishin te gjitha si ajo!
> 
> nga ana tjeter dua te permend nje mesuese qe me ka lene mbresat me te keqija te gjthe ciklit tim shkollor ne shqiperi. Femer me e degjeneruar nuk behet: Natasha Ymeri e matematikes. kam sh qejf qe ta lexoje kete post nqse ka mesuar te perdori internetin shushka. lol


Ka mesuar ka mesuar  :pa dhembe:

----------


## tironse_me_fiks

> 8- vjecare -bashkim skendo presor matematike dhe behije mesuesja letersise


*Afjeta Laha* msuesja e paharrueshme e fillores
*Bashkimi* ka qen msusi qe me ka dhene bazat e matematikes dhe s kam per ta harru kurr edhe pse shpesh flas ne tel me te kshuqe s kam si e harroj kollaj.

Ne te mesme *Agim Kondo* i matematikes e kujtoj shpesh dhe sa here kam shku ne tiran e kam taku ne i shishe raki jam kam cu me gjith qef :P
*Aferdita Havari* e letersis,tmerri Partizonit .....po oret e saj na linin me goj hapur te gjithve.(s harroj edhe kur me coi ne drejtori per nji referat  :perqeshje:  )

----------


## AMERIKANJA06

*Bashkim Gjergji*, Shefi i Departamentit te Gazetarise(ku kemi mesuar "Shkrimin dhe raportimin e lajmit").Shume tip serioz dhe aspak tolerues.
*Presor Xhacka*-presori i gjeografise tek shkolla e mesme e gjuheve te huaja "Asim vokshi";tip qesharak.
si dhe *Anushe Minxhozi*, presorja e gjuhes frenge;per te cilen vertet ruaj respektin me te madh.

----------


## Tulipani Zi

Per fat te gjitha mesueset e mia te preferuara ne Shqiperi i kam pasur edhe kujdestare.

Tek "Deshmoret e Lirise": Zana Myftiu (fillore) & Marika Dodona (tetevjecare)
Gjimnazi "Qemal Stafa": Zysh Natasha e Letersise (mbiemri per fat te keq s'po me kujtohet) dhe Gafrina e Matematikes.  Edhe Ben Cela, presor fiskulture dhe ish-mesfushor i SK Tiranes, ka qene i papare
College: Richard Wilkins presor i Communications
Law School: Mark Meyer presor i "Transactions in Emerging Markets".

----------


## IL__SANTO

Mesuesja e Matematikes ne Shkollen 8-Vjecare  Andon Xoxa ne Fier.

Eleni Loli.  (Mesuese Perfekte)
Te tjerat kane qene pak a shume njelloj.

----------

